# Ole and the Outhouse (A bit of language)



## travcoman45 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sven walks over to Ole's house and finds Ole diggin a hole.  Ole, whatch ya doin?  Ole replies, "diggin a new outhoose hole".  

Sven says, "Ole, I never do dat, just use 2 stick o dynomite, one width da longer fuse and one width da shorter fuse.  Lite da fuzes and drops em in da hole and run".  "Da virst von will blow the house up in da air and da second von will blow da stuff out of da hole".

Ole thinks about it, the sun is hot and he'd rather be doing something else, so Ole says "Sven, I thinks yous got sumem dare" and goes to the shed and comes back with 2 sticks of dynomite.  Ole breaks the fuse shorter on one stick and tapes them together.  Ole walks over to the outhouse, lights the fuses and drops the dynomite in the hole and runs towards the house.

About this time Leena comes running out of the house and into the outhose she goes before Ole can tell her whats going on.  About that time the first stick of dynomite goes off and the outhouse goes straight up in the air, the second stick wen't off and blue the contents of the hole all over the place, the outhouse came crashing back down over the hole.  Leena steps out covered in poop and Ole runs over and asks her if she is OK.  Leena replies "Yeah Ole I'm OK, just glad I didn't do dat in da kitchen"!


----------



## glued2it (Feb 3, 2008)

good one!


----------



## kookie (Feb 3, 2008)

lolol................ Thats funny.............

Kookie


----------



## badss (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL....good one!


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 5, 2008)

Good one Travco.


----------



## oleolson (Feb 7, 2008)

Good one!  lol


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 8, 2008)

Another good one Travco. Keep them coming!


----------

